# Films that deserve a bigger audience



## Lord Camomile (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm working on the programme for a local film club and I'd like to introduce people to films they may have missed, films that a casual film viewer might not have seen.

In the past few weeks we've had stuff like Brick, The Visitor and Once, which gives you an idea of where we've been operating thus far, but I'm well aware I'm restricted to stuff I've seen (and can remember...), plus I've been somewhat out of the cinema loop the past few years.

So, what are the films you'd like to share with people?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

Dead Mans Shoes (a tale of revenge that didn't make me pump my fist and say 'yeah' like when Liam Neeson does it. It made me sick and sad. Good film)

We Are The Night ((subtitles, germman, vampires, berlin)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh god, I'd forgotten Dead Man's Shoes. Bloody horrible film.

Don't know We Are The Night. Will add both to the list


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2015)

We Are The Best


----------



## BigTom (Apr 12, 2015)

The Wrestler - Darren Aranofsky film, about fading glory, sad and beautiful

Silent Running - 1970s sci-fi, slow thoughtful environmentalism.

the early Coen Brothers films - Miller's Crossing, Hudsucker Proxy, Raising Arizona - always surprised by how many people have seen Big Lebowski/Fargo/O Brother Where Art Thou? but not these ones.. also, The Man Who Wasn't There, which is after those three.

Primer, if you have an audience ready and willing to be totally confused. See also, Momento, though Momento is pretty well known I think.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh god, I'd forgotten Dead Man's Shoes. Bloody horrible film.
> 
> Don't know We Are The Night. Will add both to the list



its not your 'Blade' or Hammer style vamp film, its about a small coterie of women vampires in berlin.

if you wanta companion piece you might enjoy 'Only Lovers Left Alive' another kind of post-horror vampire flick with Tilda Swinton and the ever reliable Jon Hurt


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> We Are The Best


That's been popping up a lot recently  Already on the list, just haven't got round to watching it yet.


BigTom said:


> The Wrestler - Darren Aranofsky film, about fading glory, sad and beautiful
> 
> Silent Running - 1970s sci-fi, slow thoughtful environmentalism.
> 
> ...


Memento and Coen Brothers - have considered both, though I have this stupid concern about 'cliche' film club screenings. That said, we're screening Pan's Labyrinth on Wednesday  

I really liked The Wrestler, will have to watch it again. Primer and Silent Running I've been meaning to watch both for ages.


DotCommunist said:


> its not your 'Blade' or Hammer style vamp film, its about a small coterie of women vampires in berlin.
> 
> if you wanta companion piece you might enjoy 'Only Lovers Left Alive' another kind of post-horror vampire flick with Tilda Swinton and the ever reliable Jon Hurt


I do like a good vampire flick; duly noted


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

Earliest Coen bros is the best of the lot, imo: Blood Simple (also agree that The Man Who Wasn't There is underrated - very much in the Blood Simple vein)

Dunno how far back you want to go, but Werckmeister Harmonies by Bela Tarr is a magnificent film. May divide audiences.

Older films that many haven't heard of but definitely deserve bigger audiences: from the 70s, Harold and Maude (very easy to like); from the 60s, Seconds (possibly the best ending to any film ever - I won't spoil it)


----------



## mentalchik (Apr 12, 2015)

Citizen X - wicked little film


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 12, 2015)

BigTom said:


> Primer, if you have an audience ready and willing to be totally confused.


This character interaction graph should help:






My shout (excuse!) would be The Shout.  Much overlooked 1978 British psychological horror with stellar cast including Alan Bates, Susannah York, John Hurt and Tim Curry.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

Got to get Ken Russell in there, too, I think. Underrated in his own land. Women in Love would be my pick.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

if you're ever on a zombie tip heres some gems from outside of the biggies we've all seen and loved:


Juan of The Dead. Its communist Cuba and Zombiesm has spread. Lots of humour

Rammbock: Berlin Undead. German obvs, dubs or subs (always subs imo). Bit more of a straight face

The Dead: South africa. Zombies. Not particularly lolsome either but a good film


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Got to get Ken Russell in there, too, I think. Underrated in his own land. Women in Love would be my pick.


The Devils. Lewd nuns and ollie reed, jobsa goodun


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

Not seen The Shout. Will check that out. 

Films with Sean Connery that might surprise audiences with how good an actor he is: The Hill, The Offence


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> The Devils. Lewd nuns and ollie reed, jobsa goodun


Yeah, it's good. You get ollie reed wrestling naked in Women in Love, though!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Not seen The Shout. Will check that out.
> 
> Films with Sean Connery that might surprise audiences with how good an actor he is: The Hill, The Offence




I'd also add Outland to that. Cracking little sci fi number with some excellent scenes of the spacemans fave thing: explosive decompression


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

Not such an underrated film nowadays, but anyone who hasn't seen The Night of the Hunter needs to see it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 12, 2015)

Yeah, I wanted to watch Outland after screening Moon earlier in this season, but it ain't on Netflix/Amazon Prime. I'd have to _buy_ it!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

Not seen Outland either. Ta.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

Manhunter! if you're a film club I'm going to assume you must have seen this, its got Hannibal Lecter in it, not the Hopkins version but a younger and still creepy lecter played by that bloke who was a nobhead in Rob Roy.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Manhunter! if you're a film club I'm going to assume you must have seen this, its got Hannibal Lecter in it, not the Hopkins version but a younger and still creepy lecter played by that bloke who was a nobhead in Rob Roy.


80s-tastic from Michael Mann.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, I wanted to watch Outland after screening Moon earlier in this season, but it ain't on Netflix/Amazon Prime. I'd have to _buy_ it!


Or torrent. It ain't that good IMO. Just High Noon in space


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Or torrent. It ain't that good IMO. Just High Noon in space



Alien is just Jaws in space. Still good, though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Manhunter! if you're a film club I'm going to assume you must have seen this, its got Hannibal Lecter in it, not the Hopkins version but a younger and still creepy lecter played by that bloke who was a nobhead in Rob Roy.


Brian Cox


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

187

Samuel L Jackson before he became a parody of his own style and really acted. Its a grim tale

Clockers: spike Lee, Harvey Kietel and a tale about the failure of the drug war from a time when you'd never heard of the Wire


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh I've not seen this yet but for your vampire themes: A Girl Walks Home Alone At Night.

Its about a chador wearing skateboarding vampire girl. Its in B&W its subtitled from farsi. About the most film club film ever by the sounds of it- looks good too:


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2015)

wot no "it happened here"?

no "mandingo"?

for shame


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> 187
> 
> Samuel L Jackson before he became a parody of his own style and really acted. Its a grim tale
> 
> Clockers: spike Lee, Harvey Kietel and a tale about the failure of the drug war from a time when you'd never heard of the Wire


Written by Richard Price, who wrote quite a few episodes of The Wire


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 12, 2015)

What we do in the shadows.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2015)

also stammheim, here with french subtitles


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 12, 2015)

The Ref (aka Hostile Hostages) with Denis Leary, Kevin Spacey and Judy Davis is very funny and great for Xmas. Never met a single person who has seen it.

Norwegian film 'Headhunters' was very good and less well known being forin though hardly obscure.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 12, 2015)

Breaking the Waves, directed by Lars von Trier
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breaking_the_Waves

Although I slept through a proportion of it, what I did see was good 


_
_


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

for more foriegn zombie lols we have Norways offering which ups the ante in evil stakes by making them nazi zombies: Dead Snow

doesn't take itself seriously. Blood on snow is a good look.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Dead Mans Shoes (a tale of revenge that didn't make me pump my fist and say 'yeah' like when Liam Neeson does it. It made me sick and sad. Good film)


I think I might be the only person I know who didn't like that film. Characters felt like caricatures there to put across an awkwardly conservative message. 

But I know I'm in a minority. Good for the film club to show it so people can argue with me.


----------



## Tankus (Apr 12, 2015)

Heh ...I thought that Rob Roy was a really memorable film....lots of scenes really stuck in my slovenly brain

The origional French nikita is worth a punt

Gerry Anderson's Doppelgänger maybe.....


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

Tankus said:


> Heh ...I thought that Rob Roy was a really memorable film....lots of scenes really stuck in my slovenly brain
> 
> The origional French nikita is worth a punt
> 
> Gerry Anderson's Doppelgänger maybe.....




the final swordfight on Rob Roy is worth your ticket price alone. All the more interesting cos you see a battlefield mellee swordsman with a claymore take on a salon trained rapier weilding fop.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Breaking the Waves, directed by Lars von Trier
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breaking_the_Waves
> 
> Although I slept through a proportion of it, what I did see was good


"It nearly kept me awake."

High praise.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Written by Richard Price, who wrote quite a few episodes of The Wire


Every day a schoolday!

re: the outland being hi noon in space- is high noon any good?  I mean I rate Outland but I'm not big on westerns...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Every day a schoolday!
> 
> re: the outland being hi noon in space- is high noon any good?  I mean I rate Outland but I'm not big on westerns...


High Noon is brilliant - well sweaty and tense


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Every day a schoolday!
> 
> re: the outland being hi noon in space- is high noon any good?  I mean I rate Outland but I'm not big on westerns...


High Noon is good.

To anyone who's not big on Westerns, I recommend, in an attempt to sway you, Once Upon A Time in the West and The Wild Bunch. Saw them in a double-bill at the cinema once. Nearly six hours of magnificence.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 12, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Breaking the Waves, directed by Lars von Trier
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breaking_the_Waves
> 
> Although I slept through a proportion of it, what I did see was good



I remember the trailers and believe it's not one of those films you need to see to know it's not going to be,

A - a barrel of laughs.
B - Any good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> High Noon is good.
> 
> To anyone who's not big on Westerns, I recommend, in an attempt to sway you, Once Upon A Time in the West and The Wild Bunch. Saw them in a double-bill at the cinema once. Nearly six hours of magnificence.



Yeah, both great. My dad has a huge collection and has persuaded me of their value.
High Noon is one of his favourites. It's supoosed to take place in real time.
Also John Wayne hated it cos he thought it was about standing up to HUAC.

PS Once Upon A Time In The West has one of the best scores and possibly the best opening of all time. And Henry Fonda is pure evil - cast against type there as henormally played sturdy dependable man-of-the-people roles like in 12 Angry Men


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Also John Wayne hated it cos he thought it was about standing up to HUAC.


The great big twat. Never got over the shame of opting out of WW2, so became a gung-ho arsehole. I admit that I can't stand John Wayne. Believe it or not, he was first choice for the Slim Pickens role in Dr Strangelove, but turned it down. Thank fuck.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> I remember the trailers and believe it's not one of those films you need to see to know it's not going to be,
> 
> A - a barrel of laughs.
> B - Any good.


Nah it's great. Not a barrel laughs though. You're right about that.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2015)

wrong thread


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

The 'once upon a times' is an idea for a themed thing as well. Obviously Kubriks 'in america' with de niro, can't fault that. There must be loads- I've not even seen any of the asian ones yet


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> PS Once Upon A Time In The West has one of the best scores and possibly the best opening of all time. And Henry Fonda is pure evil - cast against type there as henormally played sturdy dependable man-of-the-people roles like in 12 Angry Men


"What we gonna do with this one, Frank?"

"Now that you've called me by name..."


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> The 'once upon a times' is an idea for a themed thing as well. Obviously Kubriks 'in america' with de niro, can't fault that. There must be loads- I've not even seen any of the asian ones yet


Leone's In America.

There's also Once Upon a Time in Anatolia, which is great.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> The 'once upon a times' is an idea for a themed thing as well. Obviously Kubriks 'in america' with de niro, can't fault that. There must be loads- I've not even seen any of the asian ones yet


You're not great with names, are you?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

years I've thought that was kubrik 

the ambiguity of the finish was what got me, after such a journey.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

Once Upon a Time in the Midlands

I enjoyed that more than Dead Man's Shoes, I must admit.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

Good idea for a themed thing, though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> You're not great with names, are you?


seriously bad- not last week I got one of my oldest mates surnames wrong on his b'day card address. And not just mispelled. A completely different name


----------



## weltweit (Apr 12, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> "It nearly kept me awake."
> 
> High praise.


It had been a long week and the cinema was very warm, but the film is good!! Honest injun!


----------



## JimW (Apr 12, 2015)

This is about my favourite Chinese language film and I don't think it's as well known as some of the mainland blockbusters in the West: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_City_of_Sadness


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 12, 2015)

Goodbye Pork Pie.

When good Kiwis go bad. New Zealand road movie/caper flick from 1981.

Rare Birds.

Quirky shenanigans in rural Newfoundland. Includes a home-made submarine.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

JimW said:


> This is about my favourite Chinese language film and I don't think it's as well known as some of the mainland blockbusters in the West: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_City_of_Sadness


Ta. Didn't know that one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2015)

weltweit said:


> It had been a long week and the cinema was very warm, but the film is good!! Honest injun!


Why don't you recommend a film you have actually seen?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

Film I saw by chance at an Aussie film festival:

Toomelah. 

Don't think it had much of a release at all. Film by an Aboriginal Australian about life on an Aboriginal Station. Amazing performances from an all-non-pro cast.


----------



## cypher79 (Apr 12, 2015)

Bad Taste. 

Peter Jackson first, and best film!


----------



## Indeliblelink (Apr 12, 2015)

A couple of black comedies from the last year I really enjoyed but haven't seen anyone else mention -
"*Kraftidioten [In Order Of Disappearance]*", A Norwegian snow-plough driver goes after the gangsters that killed his son.


"*Housebound*" from New Zealand, about a girl is has to stay at her estranged mothers house as a bail condition, great performances from the two female leads.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Why don't you recommend a film you have actually seen?


I saw 60% of it, and the cinema buffs that I went with said the missing 40% was excellent!! What greater recommendation could there be. It isn't a happy clappy movie, but who wants them?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I saw 60% of it, and the cinema buffs that I went with said the missing 40% was excellent!! What greater recommendation could there be.


One from someone who has seen the whole film


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 12, 2015)

Most anything by John Sayles, esp City of Hope, Matewan, Lone Star, Limbo and Passion Fish. 

And then the others.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 12, 2015)

Shake Hands with the Devil.

Jimmy Cagney (for it is he) plays an IRA commandant in Tan War Dublin. Cameo appearance by TV favourite John Le Mesurier.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Shake Hands with the Devil.
> 
> Jimmy Cagney (for it is he) plays an IRA commandant in Tan War Dublin. Cameo appearance by TV favourite John Le Mesurier.


A Dad's Army themed season?

Lindsay Anderson's O Lucky Man has Arthur Lowe in it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> High Noon is good.
> 
> To anyone who's not big on Westerns, I recommend, in an attempt to sway you, Once Upon A Time in the West and The Wild Bunch. Saw them in a double-bill at the cinema once. Nearly six hours of magnificence.




ah! Soldier Blue- theres a gem of a western I can reccomend. Its punctuated by some intense violence but theres a lot more too it than that.

That old school colour film effect where the blood is so weirdly red...what was that about...


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 12, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> A Dad's Army themed season?
> 
> Lindsay Anderson's O Lucky Man has Arthur Lowe in it.



Good call. And Private Fraser was in some wartime flick, IIRC, as well as the original The 39 Steps.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Good call. And Private Fraser was in some wartime flick, IIRC, as well as the original The 39 Steps.


Life and Death of Colonel Blimp

POWELL AND PRESSBURGER

Some wartime flick...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> Most anything by John Sayles, esp City of Hope, Matewan, Lone Star, Limbo and Passion Fish.
> 
> And then the others.


Matewan is compulsary viewing come the day


----------



## Indeliblelink (Apr 12, 2015)

John Laurie was also good in Powell's Edge Of The World


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 12, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Life and Death of Colonel Blimp
> 
> POWELL AND PRESSBURGER
> 
> Some wartime flick...



I'd forgotten that, TBH! I was thinking of the Way to the Stars.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2015)

Brixton boy Clive Dunn was Ben Gunn in Treasure Island.


----------



## Tankus (Apr 12, 2015)

domestic violence and abuse and a pretty hard way of life ....


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 12, 2015)

^^ On a DV double bill with Nil By Mouth, or triple it with Tyrannosaur.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 12, 2015)

For a non-grim take on the Maori experience, try 2010's Boy:


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 12, 2015)

Sightseers


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

I've posted this before, but worth it again, I think. The opening scene to Werckmeister Harmonies.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 12, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Not seen The Shout. Will check that out.
> 
> Films with Sean Connery that might surprise audiences with how good an actor he is: The Hill, The Offence



Really liked the offence..thought that was his best film by far.

Another good one from around that time was the reckoning with Nichol Williamson..a bit like get carter in ways except he's ..outwardly..a respectable accountant or some thing .

One I really liked was Adam and Paul , a day in the life of 2 heroin addicts in Dublin . Grim but funny..and sad without being sentimental .


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Another good one from around that time was the reckoning with Nichol Williamson..a bit like get carter in ways except he's ..outwardly..a respectable accountant or some thing . .


Good shout. Nicol Williamson was a great actor who deserves to be seen more.


----------



## Mr Moose (Apr 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Matewan is compulsary viewing come the day




Also works as a fun showdown type of Western.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 12, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Good shout. Nicol Williamson was a great actor who deserves to be seen more.



He was originally supposed to play the role of Bridger in the Italian job...would have been a better film I reckon .


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 12, 2015)

Letyat zhuravli (fuck off, Idris2002).



BigTom said:


> Hudsucker Proxy



'You know, for kids!'


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 12, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> Letyat zhuravli (fuck off, Idris2002).
> '


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> He was originally supposed to play the role of Bridger in the Italian job...would have been a better film I reckon .


That's a whole thread, isn't it, the films where the first choice couldn't do it. Lee Marvin was lined up to play Pike in The Wild Bunch. Turned it down for Paint your wagon.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 12, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> That's a whole thread, isn't it, the films where the first choice couldn't do it. Lee Marvin was lined up to play Pike in The Wild Bunch. Turned it down for Paint your wagon.



Ronald Reagan was the original cast for Bogart's role in Casablanca. Looks like we dodged a bullet there.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 12, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Ronald Reagan was the original cast for Bogart's role in Casablanca. Looks like we dodged a bullet there.



Unlike himself and James Brady


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Ronald Reagan was the original cast for Bogart's role in Casablanca. Looks like we dodged a bullet there.


I'm not a big fan of that film. By all accounts, nobody thought it was going to be any good at the time they were filming it, and Bergman didn't want to be there at all. 

Geilgud on Ingrid Bergman, 'She speaks five languages and can't act in any of them'


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 12, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I'm not a big fan of that film. By all accounts, nobody thought it was going to be any good at the time they were filming it, and Bergman didn't want to be there at all.
> 
> Geilgud on Ingrid Bergman, 'She speaks five languages and can't act in any of them'


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

Tom Selleck famously turned down the role of Doctor Jones thank fuck.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Tom Selleck famously turned down the role of Doctor Jones thank fuck.


Yeah, he was contracted into Magnum. Been lots of cases of actors not able to do stuff cos of other, it turns out, lesser jobs.

tbf I think Lee Marvin would have been great in The Wild Bunch. Just hard to see anyone else in the role now.


----------



## belboid (Apr 12, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Ronald Reagan was the original cast for Bogart's role in Casablanca. Looks like we dodged a bullet there.


Not actually true, twas just a story put around by his agent when he wasn't getting any other work.


----------



## belboid (Apr 12, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I'm not a big fan of that film. By all accounts, nobody thought it was going to be any good at the time they were filming it, and Bergman didn't want to be there at all.
> 
> Geilgud on Ingrid Bergman, 'She speaks five languages and can't act in any of them'


They didn't think it was going to be a massive hit, it was just a quick 'rally the troops' against the hun, effort. But it was one made with first rate stars, acting writing and directing, so everyone knew it would do okay, at least.

And Gielgud did't know what he was talking about.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 12, 2015)

More New Zealand shenanigans:



Great movie, even if the ending is a bit of a cop-out. Temeura Morison and Ray Winstone in chase/odd couple movie.

seventh bullet, you might go for this one.

Alas, the whole thing doesn't seem to be on youtube anymore.

E2A: Oh yes it is -


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 12, 2015)

belboid said:


> And Gielgud did't know what he was talking about.



We'll have to agree to disagree on that, I think.




"Is it my turn to speak yet...?"


----------



## passenger (Apr 12, 2015)

Being there... Peter Sellers 

Brimestone and Treacle... With a young Sting


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 12, 2015)

Down by Law 

and other Jim Jarmush films



(full movie here) http://www.criterion.com/films/719-down-by-law


----------



## mentalchik (Apr 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Manhunter! if you're a film club I'm going to assume you must have seen this, its got Hannibal Lecter in it, not the Hopkins version but a younger and still creepy lecter played by that bloke who was a nobhead in Rob Roy.




much better film than Red Dragon........


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 12, 2015)

Tankus said:


> The origional French nikita is worth a punt



Great movie, only trouble I have with it is that the woman playing Nikita looks (and behaves, violent murders notwithstanding) exactly like an ex of mine.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

passenger said:


> Being there... Peter Sellers
> 
> Brimestone and Treacle... With a young Sting



of course the greatest performance from sting is where he plays Feyd-Rautha Harkonnen and has a knife fight with Paul Atredies. He's clad in nothing but some metal loincloth


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

mentalchik said:


> much better film than Red Dragon........


The man they got to play Will Graham in the series is the dead spit.

The film also features that atrocity worse than any cannibalism: 80's mens shirts that have white collars n cuffs but a pastel tone coloured body. yuk


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

OG lecter ftw


----------



## mentalchik (Apr 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> The man they got to play Will Graham in the series is the dead spit.
> 
> The film also features that atrocity worse than any cannibalism: 80's mens shirts that have white collars n cuffs but a pastel tone coloured body. yuk




but Tom Noonan was the absolute inspired casting.........exactly how i pictured Francis Dolarhyde after reading the book......William Peterson was a good W Graham


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> OG lecter ftw




Why does he get the guard to open the little hatch when he could just pass the file through the bars?


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 12, 2015)

Tampopo


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Why does he get the guard to open the little hatch when he could just pass the file through the bars?


would you like your arm dragged through the bars and snapped clinically at the elbow? this is hannibal fucking lecter m8


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 12, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm working on the programme for a local film club and I'd like to introduce people to films they may have missed, films that a casual film viewer might not have seen.


I've been toying with the idea of running a film club in my village - is it hard to set up? Obviously you need a venue and a projector, but what about getting films - are you running from DVDs or reels? Do you need permission to screen in public?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> wot no "it happened here"?
> 
> no "mandingo"?
> 
> for shame





I've got a decent copy of It Happened Here on my creaky old mac. Its a disjointed and odd film, but for something done so close to the time that could have happened its a fascinating look. I think seventh bullet said there were actual brit nazis in it?

oh what a world


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 12, 2015)

passenger said:


> Being there... Peter Sellers



good film.

I like to watch


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 12, 2015)

Super was good . About this mentalist who thought he was a superhero crime fighter. Beating random people up with a big wrench . Actress out of hard candy was in it too . She was even nuttier as his sidekick .


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 12, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> Super was good . About this mentalist who thought he was a superhero crime fighter. Beating random people up with a big wrench . Actress out of hard candy was in it too . She was even nuttier as his sidekick .


I really wanted to screen Super as a response to Avengers 2 coming out, but it's not covered by our licence


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 12, 2015)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I've been toying with the idea of running a film club in my village - is it hard to set up? Obviously you need a venue and a projector, but what about getting films - are you running from DVDs or reels? Do you need permission to screen in public?


Quite new to it myself, only been going since February, but will drop you a PM with what I know


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 12, 2015)

Love both of these recent-ish films - I suppose the link is that they draw on horror films but aren't horror films.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I've got a decent copy of It Happened Here on my creaky old mac. Its a disjointed and odd film, but for something done so close to the time that could have happened its a fascinating look. I think seventh bullet said there were actual brit nazis in it?
> 
> oh what a world



 Frank Bennett was one of them.


----------



## seventh bullet (Apr 12, 2015)

Scratch that, it's not him.  The above was Mollo's mate and also appeared in Winstanley.  I can't find the screenshot/pic.  I think it's from the scene where the merits of National Socialism are discussed at a political meeting.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2015)

I did a wikipedia odyssey the other day on historical british fascists - bizarro oddballs to a man - from being nicked for stealing four pairs of red knickers off washing line to being the world's leading camel expert, from inventing weird bombs to believing the establishment to be dominated by a homosexual conspiracy - bonkers the lot of them


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 12, 2015)

The Conversation - Brilliant psychological thriller about surveillance


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 13, 2015)

Spring Breakdown
http://bitchmagazine.org/post/bechdel-test-canon-spring-breakdown

Just thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## passenger (Apr 13, 2015)

The devil on horse back..will cheer you up no end


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 13, 2015)

The Quiet Earth - NZ sci-fi - understated and really very good

10 Canoes - Aborigine story - amazing

The Limey - divides opinion, but Terence Stamp is delivers a great performance, and it's very funny....

Last Night - Canadian film about the end of the world - David Cronenberg stars

Playing Away - Brixton Cricket Teams heads to posh country village for a game - much cultural clashing results

Burning an Illusion - One black women's journey from social aspiration to political awakening


----------



## weltweit (Apr 13, 2015)

How to Get Ahead in Advertising with Richard E Grant

Mentioned already in another thread, I enjoyed it and think it should be shown more widely.

Official Trailer


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0097531/


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 13, 2015)

weltweit said:


> How to Get Ahead in Advertising with Richard E Grant
> 
> Mentioned already in another thread, I enjoyed it and think it should be shown more widely.
> 
> ...


Was channel hopping with a mate one night and landed on this just as it was starting, knowing nothing about it. Safe to say we were a bit non-plussed as the plot developed!


----------



## belboid (Apr 13, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The Limey - *divides opinion*, but Terence Stamp is delivers a great performance, and it's very funny....


does it?  what fools deny it's greatness?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm working on the programme for a local film club and I'd like to introduce people to films they may have missed, films that a casual film viewer might not have seen.
> 
> In the past few weeks we've had stuff like Brick, The Visitor and Once, which gives you an idea of where we've been operating thus far, but I'm well aware I'm restricted to stuff I've seen (and can remember...), plus I've been somewhat out of the cinema loop the past few years.
> 
> So, what are the films you'd like to share with people?



You might find some good suggestions if you mine this thread, which is like a fantasy version of what you have made reality


----------



## emanymton (Apr 13, 2015)

Burn

I heard it described as a Marxist swashbuckler.

I have it on VHS but no longer have a video to play it on.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 14, 2015)

Red state ....thought that was the bollocks . Might watch it again now actually .


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 14, 2015)

Yet more Kiwi goings-on. 



Naming No. 2. The dying matriarch of a Fijian immigrant family in Auckland struggles to hold her family together, and to ensure that it will survive her passing.

It's one of those films that was adapted from a stage play, and you can tell. But worth two hours of your time - if you can find it.


----------



## Yetman (Apr 14, 2015)

The Borderlands and The Signal are two films I've seen recently which are dull until the end, where the climax nearly makes up for the slow journey to it.

Black Sheep and Slither are great films for those into the horror comedy genre as well.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 14, 2015)

Intacto. Spanish gamblers steal each other's luck, with intriguing and occasionally hilarious consequences.

I'm Not Scared. Bored child in parched 1970s Italy discovers a missing boy being held at a nearby farmhouse...

You Can Count On Me. Dysfunctional orphaned siblings try to live normal, happy lives, get it wrong...I cried a lot at the final scene, although appreciate that might just be me. Brilliant performances.

Skeletons. Psychic auditors become entangled with mysterious mother and daughter.


----------



## rekil (Apr 14, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Yet more Kiwi goings-on.


I saw The Dead Lands last week. A scatalogical false flag, lots of fighting and tongue waggling, and a surprising amount of cannibalism which I expect would be controversial.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 14, 2015)

copliker said:


> a surprising amount of cannibalism which I expect would be controversial.



That's pretty well documented for precontact Aotearoa, AFAIK. Depends on how they portray it, mind.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 19, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Oh I've not seen this yet but for your vampire themes: A Girl Walks Home Alone At Night.
> 
> Its about a chador wearing skateboarding vampire girl. Its in B&W its subtitled from farsi. About the most film club film ever by the sounds of it- looks good too:





Just watched this. It's very good. Definitely fits the bill for this thread.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 19, 2015)

The Station Agent. Probably looks bigger beans now that the main actor is all famous because of the thrones game thing. 
Panic au village. . . best film ever.


----------



## Ming (Apr 20, 2015)

Psychomania. Old 70's British horror movie about undead bikers.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Apr 20, 2015)

Rocky 4. Cold war allegory viewed through the prysm of a mentally challenged boxer from Phillidelphia.


----------



## albionism (Apr 20, 2015)

Bubba Ho-Tep.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice comment from one of the people who run the library day to day, said one of the things she liked about the screenings is she's discovered (and enjoyed) more than a couple of films she would never have seen if left to her own devices.

That's what I'm aiming for!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 22, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The Station Agent. Probably looks bigger beans now that the main actor is all famous because of the thrones game thing.


Screened the director's follow up The Visitor a few weeks ago, to a positive reception  I thought that actually might be a little less well known than The Station Agent, which got a fair bit of coverage when it was released.



albionism said:


> Bubba Ho-Tep.


Oh yeah; it's another one where I think it's almost a bit too cult that it's gone mainstream, but I get the feeling my gauges are bit off when it comes to these things...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 22, 2015)

Tom McCarthy, who directed The Station Agent and The Visitor playrf the callow reporter who makes up a fake story in the fifth season of The Wire, fact fans. 

Lord Camomile - is this film club local to where I used to live?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 22, 2015)

Tom McCarthy, that's the bugger's name! (Yes, I was too lazy to Google)


Orang Utan said:


> Lord Camomile - is this film club local to where I used to live?


I am unfamiliar with where you used to live 

It's in New Cross, New Cross Learning to be precise. More info on our website


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 22, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Tom McCarthy, that's the bugger's name! (Yes, I was too lazy to Google)
> I am unfamiliar with where you used to live
> 
> It's in New Cross, New Cross Learning to be precise. More info on our website


I used to live in Deptford. I know that place. Good to hear it is doing lots of cool things


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Apr 23, 2015)

A Mike Leigh retrospective obviously and The Powder Room.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 27, 2015)

I have a noticeable deficit of knowledge when it comes to 60s and 70s films, which is a shame as I understand it was a rather important time in cinematic history...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> I have a noticeable deficit of knowledge when it comes to 60s and 70s films, which is a shame as I understand it was a rather important time in cinematic history...




do the sci fi of the time. Dune, 2001, Silent Running...theres probably more

e2a: Westworld. Yul Brynner is a cunt

THX- what Lucas did before Star Wars 

Andromeda Strain (early chriton adapt)

man those were some fucking good years for the genre



also check out early Hoffman from the period. Marathon Man is great. Everyone remembers his 'i shagged a milf' film and under rates Marathon Man


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 27, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> do the sci fi of the time. Dune, 2001, Silent Running...theres probably more
> 
> also check out early Hoffman from the period. Marathon Man is great. Everyone remembers his 'i shagged a milf' film and under rates Marathon Man



Westworld is well worth watching for pre-Lucas sci-fi. Also Logan's Run.

Though mind you when Richard Pryor noticed the absence of black faces in the latter, he commented "someone's planning on us not being there".

I've never seen the Milf film, but Marathon Man is good, as is his "what was the old west really like" flick, Little Big Man.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Westworld is well worth watching for pre-Lucas sci-fi. Also Logan's Run.
> 
> Though mind you when Richard Pryor noticed the absence of black faces in the latter, he commented "someone's planning on us not being there".
> 
> I've never seen the Milf film, but Marathon Man is good, as is his "what was the old west really like" flick, Little Big Man.


just make sure you get the cinematic cut that features Jenny Agguter in the buff, rather than the daytime tele adapt, which dissapointingly does not


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2015)

Do a double feature of Klute and The Parallax View


----------



## Belushi (Apr 27, 2015)

Deep End

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...8/Deep-End-A-deeply-sexy-film-resurfaces.html


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 27, 2015)

The thing about Westworld and Logan's Run is that they express a lot of unease and fear over where modernity and modern technology seemed to be taking the world. Star Wars killed off that sort of thing, of course.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2015)

ha! Star Trek: The Motion Picture fits into that period

can you imagine any studio being so literal these days? It'd be 'Star Trek: Quickening' or something


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 27, 2015)

ST:TMP was 1980, I think. But still the fag-end of MALAISE FOREVER when America was ruled by history's greatest monster.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 27, 2015)

Days of Heaven

Most of it was shot during "magic hour" - _i.e. _shortly after sunrise or shortly before sunset.  It is a staggeringly beautiful film.

Badlands is the other Malick classic.

And continuing in the Malick vein - The Thin Red Line was infinitely superior to its contemporary Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2015)

mentalchik said:


> much better film than Red Dragon........


RD was very forgettable. Everyone phoning it in.


----------



## mentalchik (Apr 27, 2015)

.


----------



## mentalchik (Apr 27, 2015)

Diamond said:


> Badlands is the other Malick classic.




Badlands is a wicked film............fab music too


----------



## Diamond (Apr 27, 2015)

mentalchik said:


> Badlands is a wicked film............fab music too



Best Martin Sheen performance, I reckon.

Sissy Spacek is brilliant too, though.

If you like Badlands, you have to see Days of Heaven - I think that's probably the better film but it's only worth seeing either on the big screen or with some large-scale, hi-def setup at home.


----------



## butcher (Apr 27, 2015)

Wild Bill was a good film in the Dead Mans Shoes vein.




For Connery, Zardoz cannot be topped.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 27, 2015)

This is a good glimpse into Days of Heaven:



On reflection, it would definitely be in my top 5.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2015)

How about a Warren Oates triple bill?
Bring Me The Head Of Alfredo Garcia, Dillinger and Two Lane Blacktop.

Electra Glide In Blue/Vanishing Point double bill


----------



## starfish (Apr 29, 2015)

House of Him. It's a very low budget film made by comedian Robert Florence.


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 29, 2015)

The exorcist on a proper big screen with the sound and stuff . It's shit on telly , it wasn't made for a little screen with little speakers . Totally loses the effect .

On a big screen that mad fucking face and the sound effects had me dunging it .

Mind you I'm scared of all sorts...but still .


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 30, 2015)

Me and my pal went to see the restored edition at the BFI several years ago. The sound was unbelievable. When the spiderwalk sequence happened my friend actually jumped out of her seat for real


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 30, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> The exorcist on a proper big screen with the sound and stuff . It's shit on telly , it wasn't made for a little screen with little speakers . Totally loses the effect .
> 
> On a big screen that mad fucking face and the sound effects had me dunging it .
> 
> Mind you I'm scared of all sorts...but still .



Mrs.Sprocket insists The Exorcist is not entertainment, it's a training video from the Vatican!


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 30, 2015)

Coup de Torchon. (Clean Slate). A 1981 French release, brilliant adaptation of Jim Thompson's POP. 1280.
Because we are all potential sociopaths.


----------



## hot air baboon (Apr 30, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> The exorcist on a proper big screen with the sound and stuff . It's shit on telly , it wasn't made for a little screen with little speakers . Totally loses the effect .



....Exorcist III was the author's true sequel ( as opposed to John Boorman's misconceived pt 2  ) ...superbly creepy & unsettling film that I would love to see in a cinema....


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 30, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> Me and my pal went to see the restored edition at the BFI several years ago. The sound was unbelievable. When the spiderwalk sequence happened my friend actually jumped out of her seat for real




Yeah, I was reading about all the effort the sound people went into to create the voice and that . The whole things completely  lost on the telly . Its supposed to boom and that  . Plus the close ups on the face . Huge difference when that things about 20 foot wide and staring at you. Bloody hell .


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 30, 2015)

hot air baboon said:


> ....Exorcist III was the author's true sequel ( as opposed to John Boorman's misconceived pt 2  ) ...superbly creepy & unsettling film that I would love to see in a cinema....



There was some creepy stuff in it right enough .


----------



## Sirena (May 25, 2015)

We went to a screening of 'The Wicker Man' (original edit) last night and I was surprised to note that the screenplay (and co-production) was by the playwright Anthony Shaffer (who also wrote 'Sleuth' (1972) and 'Frenzy' (1972)), as well as some popular stuff

His twin brother was Peter Shaffer, also a prolific playwright, who wrote (among others) 'Equus' (1977), 'Amadeus' (1984) and 'The Royal Hunt Of The Sun' (1969).

It is the last film that I want to recommend.  It's got Robert Shaw and Christopher Plummer and, so far as I know, it has never been shown on terrestrial TV.

It doesn't fare very well on Imdb (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0064907/reviews?ref_=tt_urv) but I thought it was a very subtle and curious piece of drama.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 25, 2015)

^^ this was an ace little film. Every war film cliche you can think of was milked heavily. Theres a great scene where they are stalking through the long grass with rotor-sound effects around them thats 100% vietnam films. proper funny as well, especially the little Patton

the kids are v. foul mouthed in it though so if you dissaprove of sweary kids, be warned.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 31, 2015)

Sirena said:


> We went to a screening of 'The Wicker Man' (original edit) last night and I was surprised to note that the screenplay (and co-production) was by the playwright Anthony Shaffer (who also wrote 'Sleuth' (1972) and 'Frenzy' (1972)), as well as some popular stuff





DotCommunist said:


> ^^ this was an ace little film. Every war film cliche you can think of was milked heavily. Theres a great scene where they are stalking through the long grass with rotor-sound effects around them thats 100% vietnam films. proper funny as well, especially the little Patton
> 
> the kids are v. foul mouthed in it though so if you dissaprove of sweary kids, be warned.


In a weird coincidence I'd missed these two posts but came on here to ask about movies for the summer programme. Can't see the trailer for I Declare War on this PC but it's on our licence so will definitely check it out 

Stand By Me and Do The Right Thing are also on the current list of possibilities for films that evoke summer.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 31, 2015)

It's on Netflix!!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 31, 2015)

you won't regret it. Beyond the comedy theres a touching message about how kids learn to deal with bullies on their own


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 8, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> We Are The Best


Thought you might like to know we screened this last Wednesday and it got our biggest audience so far! Which was only actually 12 people, but we'll take it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Thought you might like to know we screened this last Wednesday and it got our biggest audience so far! Which was only actually 12 people, but we'll take it!


Great stuff! Did it go down well?


----------



## Belushi (Jun 8, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Thought you might like to know we screened this last Wednesday and it got our biggest audience so far! Which was only actually 12 people, but we'll take it!



it's a wonderful film :thumbs :


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 9, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Great stuff! Did it go down well?


I think it did, yeah, people seemed very enthusiastic and they were laughing in the right places


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 26, 2015)

As Hollywood tends to be dominated by pretty young things, I'm currently looking for (quality) films about characters that are 50+. Any suggestions?


----------



## Belushi (Jul 26, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> As Hollywood tends to be dominated by pretty young things, I'm currently looking for (quality) films about characters that are 50+. Any suggestions?



Gloria was very good

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/gloria_2012/


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 26, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Gloria was very good
> 
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/gloria_2012/





> Gloria takes an honest, sweetly poignant look at a type of character that's all too often neglected in Hollywood.


Sounds perfect 

Sadly, doesn't appear to be available on our licence.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 26, 2015)

I also enjoyed Bright Days Ahead recently

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/bright_days_ahead/?search=Bright Days Ahead


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 26, 2015)

Another strikeout on the licence I'm afraid


----------



## BigTom (Jul 26, 2015)

The straight story


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 26, 2015)

BigTom said:


> The straight story


That was suggested to me on Facebook too, but yet another where the licence says no. Same goes for Amour which was suggested by at least three people.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 26, 2015)

The Fall a rather luscious film, proper feast for the eyes.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 26, 2015)

Harold and Maude :thumbs :

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/harold_and_maude/


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Harold and Maude :thumbs :
> 
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/harold_and_maude/


In its day that film was huge though. Initially it flopped, but then it became one of the biggest cult films of the 70s and it's still one of the best remembered of that decade. I think I went to see it six times at the cinema as a teenager. The Cat Stevens songs grate a little now, but Ruth Gordon is still unbeatable.

Lots of older films are being mentioned which are considered classics, like the early Malick films. By default old films are not going to have the same current audience numbers as a modern blockbuster.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 26, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Harold and Maude :thumbs :
> 
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/harold_and_maude/


Bingo! After a number of mentions and a, for once, cooperating licence that's made it onto the list.


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2015)

One of my favourite underseen films of the last decade is the character study/kidnap thriller Julia with Tilda Swinton. She plays an alcoholic loser who gets roped into kidnapping a kid from his gangster father by his junkie mother and it all goes horribly wrong. It's a bit of an homage to John Cassavetes' Gloria (tough broad who hates children gets lumbered with young boy), but it's its own thing.



If you like horror films, the Belgian Left Bank should be far better known. I think it's one of the best horror films of the last ten years. It combines social realism with the supernatural in a way which is similar to Let the Right One In, though it has more of a Rosemary's Baby/Wicker Man style plot. It's on the art house side of horror and a slow burner, but it's hugely atmospheric and features fantastic performances from its two leads.


----------



## Reno (Jul 26, 2015)

...and talking of Harold and Maude, the recent indie film Starlet, which never even got a release here feels very much like a 70s Hal Ashby film and it's brilliant. The trailer (which I reluctantly link to) sells it like run the mill heartwarming indie mush, but the characters are a lot more unpredictable and complex and the film is a lot darker than that. It's about a young stoner girl who just moved to the Valley and who tries to befriend an old woman because of a sense of guilt she feels about something she's done. The old woman is no loveable senior citizen and kind of a bitch till almost the end. There are no trite life lessons about the old passing on their wisdom to the young. It's beautifully observed and very well acted. The old woman in the film wasn't a professional actress and she got discovered at the age of 85 for the film and sadly died soon after the film's release. She gives a wonderful performance which manages to be touching despite the character being stubbornly abrasive.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jul 28, 2015)

Belushi said:


> I also enjoyed Bright Days Ahead recently
> 
> http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/bright_days_ahead/?search=Bright Days Ahead


What with this and Harold and Maude have you met an older woman recently?


----------



## kabbes (Jul 28, 2015)

I saw Cheap Thrills recently and found it amazing.  I'm surprised it's not more highly rated but a lot of reviewers seem to miss the point. To me, it's the perfect parable of the corrupting power of money and it's converse: the way money creates a power imbalance.  

It's a critique of the U.S. in particular but it has some violent shock moments and I think some people couldn't see past that.  However, I found everything perfectly judged and nothing is there for no reason -- no scene is wasted, no word is superfluous.  It's 83 minutes long and pretty much takes place as a single scene over the course of a few hours.  It has the perfect end that relates straight back to its beginning, the cast are flawless -- a masterpiece that somehow only scores 6.8 on IMDB.  Watch it and judge for yourself,


----------



## agricola (Jul 28, 2015)

Ikiru.  Everyone in the world should be made to see it.


----------



## starfish (Jul 28, 2015)

agricola said:


> Ikiru.  Everyone in the world should be made to see it.


Dersu Uzala too.


----------



## Reno (Jul 28, 2015)

agricola said:


> Ikiru.  Everyone in the world should be made to see it.


Only one of the biggest classics of world cinema. People who are interested in that type of film would probably be aware of it. Those who aren't would need more of an incentive than the mention of a title.



starfish said:


> Dersu Uzala too.



Ditto


----------



## Maharani (Jul 28, 2015)

Reno said:


> ...and talking of Harold and Maude, the recent indie film Starlet, which never even got a release here feels very much like a 70s Hal Ashby film and it's brilliant. The trailer (which I reluctantly link to) sells it like run the mill heartwarming indie mush, but the characters are a lot more unpredictable and complex and the film is a lot darker than that. It's about a young stoner girl who just moved to the Valley and who tries to befriend an old woman because of a sense of guilt she feels about something she's done. The old woman is no loveable senior citizen and kind of a bitch till almost the end. There are no trite life lessons about the old passing on their wisdom to the young. It's beautifully observed and very well acted. The old woman in the film wasn't a professional actress and she got discovered at the age of 85 for the film and sadly died soon after the film's release. She gives a wonderful performance which manages to be touching despite the character being stubbornly abrasive.



i loved this film...


----------



## Maharani (Jul 29, 2015)

The Hunt is an excellent piece of cinema...very painful to watch however.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 29, 2015)

agricola said:


> Ikiru.  Everyone in the world should be made to see it.



Oh my god, yes, that is a fucking beautiful film. Always disappointed you hear about Kurasowa's Samurai films but not this one.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 30, 2015)

Would love to screen Ikiru but it's not on our licence 

I'll add it to the list of "if we get any money for licences".


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 2, 2015)

Watched this yesterday, what an excellent film, Guinness is outstanding in it...


----------



## Cid (Aug 2, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> e2a: Westworld. Yul Brynner is a cunt



Being taken on by HBO apparently.


----------



## Reno (Aug 8, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Would love to screen Ikiru but it's not on our licence
> 
> I'll add it to the list of "if we get any money for licences".


I don't understand what you mean with "licence", but Ikiru and other Kurosawa films currently keep coming round on Film4.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 8, 2015)

Reno said:


> I don't know what you mean with "licence", but Ikiru keeps coming round on Film4.


Ah, sorry; one of the main reasons I started this thread was to help select films for a film club I run, but we're only allowed to screen films that are held under the licence we subscribe to. So, sadly, lots of films I'd like to screen but we can't


----------



## Cloo (Aug 8, 2015)

Gsv and I are the only people in the world who like early 90s pyroknetic romcom Pyrates. He introduced me to it, I'd never heard of it at the time. It's very cute, I guess it may seem rather mannered and maybe it was just overshadowed at the time it was out.

It is *very* early 90s.


----------



## Chz (Aug 10, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The Station Agent. Probably looks bigger beans now that the main actor is all famous because of the thrones game thing.
> Panic au village. . . best film ever.


I'm also a huge fan of Dinklage's film debut (small - no pun intended - role, but some of the best lines) - Living in Oblivion. Having helped out in a few indie film projects in the 90s (DV has changed literally everything now), it felt so damned real.


----------



## Reno (Aug 10, 2015)

Cloo said:


> Gsv and I are the only people in the world who like early 90s pyroknetic romcom Pyrates. He introduced me to it, I'd never heard of it at the time. It's very cute, I guess it may seem rather mannered and maybe it was just overshadowed at the time it was out.
> 
> It is *very* early 90s.



I feel like I'm the only person on the planet who has seen and loves a comedy called Unconditional Love starring the mismatch combo of Kathy Bates and Rupert Everett. A gag which is a homage to Don't Look Now alone makes it worth watching.


----------



## Cloo (Aug 10, 2015)

Chz said:


> I'm also a huge fan of Dinklage's film debut (small - no pun intended - role, but some of the best lines) - Living in Oblivion. Having helped out in a few indie film projects in the 90s (DV has changed literally everything now), it felt so damned real.


I love LiO and The Station Agent... both fab films, and Dinklage is so fantastic in the latter.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 16, 2015)

_Dellamorte Dellamore_ (AKA _Cemetery Man_) is one I have a soft spot for - Rupert Everett as a sad-hearted gravedigger. It's a horror film, a romance, a comedy.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 16, 2015)

Chz said:


> I'm also a huge fan of Dinklage's film debut (small - no pun intended - role, but some of the best lines) - Living in Oblivion. Having helped out in a few indie film projects in the 90s (DV has changed literally everything now), it felt so damned real.


Is that the one with Steve Buscemi as the indie film director?


----------



## Chz (Sep 16, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Is that the one with Steve Buscemi as the indie film director?


That it is.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 29, 2015)

The Quiet Earth. (1985). 

Geoff Murphy, director. 

Odd post apocalyptic film set in New Zealand. I don't want to give anything away if you haven't seen it, so just watch it.


----------



## 8den (Sep 29, 2015)

Chz said:


> I'm also a huge fan of Dinklage's film debut (small - no pun intended - role, but some of the best lines) - Living in Oblivion. Having helped out in a few indie film projects in the 90s (DV has changed literally everything now), it felt so damned real.



Oh sure it's weird dream sequence! Lets have a Dwarf! Do you ever dream about Dwarves? I don't AND I'M A DWARF!

By the way the pretentious film star is loosely based on Brad Pitt who's was in Tom Di Cillo's directorial debut "Johnny Suede"


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 30, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> The Quiet Earth. (1985).
> 
> Geoff Murphy, director.
> 
> Odd post apocalyptic film set in New Zealand. I don't want to give anything away if you haven't seen it, so just watch it.



One I always encourage people to see.

It does lose its way a bit...but the first hour is excellent...the last 30 minutes very good


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 30, 2015)

The Canadian film Last Night is rather wonderful. It's about the end of the world, but it's a low key end of the world. Very underrated.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 30, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> The Canadian film Last Night is rather wonderful. It's about the end of the world, but it's a low key end of the world. Very underrated.



Good call


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2015)

Finally giving a little back: The Act of Killing. Well worth seeing if you haven't already, an astonishingly powerful and fascinating film. Be warned though, it is pretty grim and brutal in the telling.



Hope to see the follow-up The Look of Silence some point soon.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 19, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Finally giving a little back: The Act of Killing. Well worth seeing if you haven't already, an astonishingly powerful and fascinating film. Be warned though, it is pretty grim and brutal in the telling.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see the follow-up The Look of Silence some point soon.



Yeah, tis gruesome and hard to watch but a very important film. Didn't know there was a Part 2...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Didn't know there was a Part 2...


As I understand it it's not exactly a sequel, more a 'companion piece'. If I know I plan on watching a film I try to find out as little as possible (I know...  ) but I think it looks at things from the other side.

I think


----------



## catinthehat (Oct 19, 2015)

Children of Nature.  And The Last Farm     which is a short film on a similar theme.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 19, 2015)

Not many of these are obscure - but they all definitely deserve wider audiences.

classic brit cinema that's still v.good - 
_The Cruel Sea, Ice Cold in Alice _both thoughtful, unglamorous war films focusing on the battle with the elements as much as that with the enemy. 
_Brighton Rock_ - dickie attenborough out brando's brando - several years before brando was being brando.  

_Battle of Algiers - _usually makes it into the 'best films ever made' lists - and deservedly so. 

Peter Weir films - _Performance, Walkabout, Picnic at Hanging Rock_ - all off beat, disturbing, poetic and brilliant. 

_The Hit _- Tense early 80s crime drama - John Hurt and Tim Roth as hit men driving ex-con and grass Terrance Stamp across spain. 

_Together - _A Women plus her two kids leaves her abusive husband to stay with her brother in a leftie 70s commune. Very funny, sad and insightful.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 19, 2015)

Bombay Beach.

I can't remember much about it, I've just ordered it but I know its great.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 19, 2016)

Let's dust this one off...

I'm looking ahead to our Easter screening and thinking about doing something related to the theme of resurrection. Not necessarily a literal "back from the dead" resurrection, could be figurative resurrection (or attempted) e.g. Eternal Sunshine (relationship) or Sunset Boulevard (career). Any ideas?


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2016)

Hellboy?  Flatliners?


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jan 19, 2016)

A Band Called Death ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2016)

Grease


----------



## stdP (Jan 19, 2016)

Dare I mention Aronofsky's _The Fountain_? It's a film I love (and I think people will find the score and the special effects done with photomicrography are absolutely stunning regardless of what they think of the film) although I'm reliably informed a lot of people think it's wankily incomprehensible. Personally I think it's a nice sorta-sci-fi parable about life and death.


----------



## 8den (Jan 19, 2016)

stdP said:


> Dare I mention Aronofsky's _The Fountain_? It's a film I love (and I think people will find the score and the special effects done with photomicrography are absolutely stunning regardless of what they think of the film) although I'm reliably informed a lot of people think it's wankily incomprehensible. Personally I think it's a nice sorta-sci-fi parable about life and death.



The Score is fantastic.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 19, 2016)

Dennis Hopper's Out of the Blue


----------



## hot air baboon (Jan 19, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Ice Cold in _*Alice*_


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 19, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Let's dust this one off...
> 
> I'm looking ahead to our Easter screening and thinking about doing something related to the theme of resurrection. Not necessarily a literal "back from the dead" resurrection, could be figurative resurrection (or attempted) e.g. Eternal Sunshine (relationship) or Sunset Boulevard (career). Any ideas?



_High Plains Drifter_ / _Pale Rider_ double bill
_Carlito's Way_
_The Sunshine Boys_
_Robocop_


----------



## belboid (Jan 19, 2016)

hot air baboon said:


>


double bill with _Alex in the Cities_


----------



## Mab (Jan 19, 2016)

Jim Jaramuch's Down by Law with Tom Waits.


----------



## Mab (Jan 19, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> The Quiet Earth. (1985).
> 
> Geoff Murphy, director.
> 
> Odd post apocalyptic film set in New Zealand. I don't want to give anything away if you haven't seen it, so just watch it.


----------



## Mab (Jan 19, 2016)

This was the one I have been looking for but could never remember the name. I think I saw The Quiet Earth in the 1990's. Thankyou Thankyou!


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 19, 2016)

The Imposter (rebirth through taking on an identity)
The Return of Martin Guerre (bit more literal)
Billy Liar (not always truthful reinvention)
Source Code (bit more resurrection-y)


----------



## Mab (Jan 19, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> The Canadian film Last Night is rather wonderful. It's about the end of the world, but it's a low key end of the world. Very underrated.


I'm a wuss and always cry last ten seconds of this though it is also an amusing movie too. 

"the children the children who cares about the children they haven't lived"


----------



## D'wards (Jan 19, 2016)

Funny Bones - a superb film with a superb cast I never hear anyone talk about


----------



## D'wards (Jan 19, 2016)

Has anyone seen You Can Count on Me?

A really great film, again with a top cast, but I've never met anyone else who's seen it


----------



## Reno (Jan 19, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Has anyone seen You Can Count on Me?
> 
> A really great film, again with a top cast, but I've never met anyone else who's seen it


It's a favourite film of mine, an absolutely wonderful film. Kenneth Lonergan is an amazing filmmaker/writer and he's also made the film Margaret with Anna Paquin, which I think is just as good and also relatively little known.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 19, 2016)

Reno said:


> It's a favourite film of mine, an absolutely wonderful film. Kenneth Lonergan is an amazing filmmaker/writer and he's also made the film Margaret with Anna Paquin, which I think is just as good and also relatively little known.


I first spotted Mark Ruffalo in this and thought he was great, and expected to see more of him.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 20, 2016)

Best British Film of the last 20 years! Hype hype hype!
Essential viewing, all the more so these days


brilliantly charts the journey of two young cousins from afghanistan to the uk via people smugglers, on foot and and by hook and crook
incredible naturalistic acting and supremely uninvasive directing and production
nothing but humanity in this
moving and a nerve wrackingly thrilling watch

budget £75k
won a bunch of awards too, including a Golden Bear and a Bafta for best foreign language film


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2016)

Funnybones. Dark, weird and wonderful and very British.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 20, 2016)

editor said:


> Funnybones. Dark, weird and wonderful and very British.




Great film. I saw it at the cinema.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jan 20, 2016)

ska invita said:


> brilliantly charts the journey of two young cousins from afghanistan to the uk via people smugglers, on foot and and by hook and crook
> incredible naturalistic acting and supremely uninvasive directing and production
> nothing but humanity in this
> moving and a nerve wrackingly thrilling watch



There was a similar film a few years ago about the dangers faced by three Guatemalan teenagers trying to get to the US mostly via freight train hopping.
It's well worth seeing.
The Golden Dream (2013)


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 20, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Has anyone seen You Can Count on Me?
> 
> A really great film, again with a top cast, but I've never met anyone else who's seen it



Me! I absolutely love this film and recommend it to everyone. The final scene had me in floods.


----------



## Mab (Jan 20, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Has anyone seen You Can Count on Me?
> 
> A really great film, again with a top cast, but I've never met anyone else who's seen it


Very good . I saw it on Sundance channel.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 7, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I first spotted Mark Ruffalo in this and thought he was great, and expected to see more of him.


You might like _What Doesn't Kill You_, with him and Ethan Hawke as lifelong friends, still trying to hustle through life in South Boston. The posters make it look like it's a full-on gangster movie, but it's not.


----------

